# Femenino de non (adjetivo)



## ManPaisa

El DRAE no especifica el femenino del adjetivo *non* (equivalente a *impar*).

¿Es *nona* o *non*? ¿*Una media nona* o *una* *media non*?


----------



## Pinairun

_Non_ es un adjetivo. Creo que toma el género del sustantivo al que califica. Como _impar_, _triste_, _importante_, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> _Non_ es un adjetivo. Creo que toma el género del sustantivo al que califica. Como _impar_, _triste_, _importante_, etc.


 
¿O sea que tiene la misma forma para calificar a los sustantivos masculinos y femeninos: *non* (y *nones* en plural)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Non*, como adjetivo, tiene un uso muy restringido, casi sólo acompañando al sustantivo número: _número non_, _números nones_, y no admite variación de género. También se puede usar como sustantivo, pero aquí su uso es aún más raro, en alguna frase hecha (que no sé si se conserva en algún sitio en uso) y en el nombre de un juego de niños (y tabernario también) que se llama _pares y nones_. Para eso y para todo lo demás se usa su sinónimo *impar*, que tampoco admite variación de género.
La frase que propones *"una media non", no hace sentido.


----------



## Vampiro

Es que si es una media, no puede ser otra cosa que impar, ¿o me equivoco?
¿Será un pleonasmo pleonástico, o una dislexia diacrítica?

_


----------



## XiaoRoel

En todo caso, será *non* el número uno, la *media*, como mucho, será *impar* o, mejor todavía, estará *desparejada*.


----------



## pejeman

En efecto cada media es un número non de medias que no llega tres. Sin embargo una media puede tener su par. Es decir, una media roja (como las que usan los jugadores de Boston) puede tener su par o sea una media igual y de color rojo. Y cada una sería el par de la otra, a pesar de ser ambas de un número impar.

Por otra parte, una media puede no tener su par. Es decir en un conjunto de medias de distintos colores, puede haber una roja que no tenga su par. Luego, para mí, sería doblemente non: primero por su número (uno) y segundo por no encontrar su igual. O sea que hay "nonidad" cuantitativa y "nonidad" cualitativa. Y puede haber un número impar de pares de medias.

Saludos.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,

no viene a cuento, pero ya que estamos: en Argentina suele decírsele "nona" a la abuela (variante castellanizada del italiano nonna). Una "media nona" nos sonaría más bien a la mitad de una abuela...
Salud


----------



## Ynez

Pensé que "media" sería algo de matemáticas. Si es una media de vestir, lo normal sería decir "suelta", igual que si fuera un calcetín.


----------



## lorenzolan

Sí, a mí también "suelta" me parece lo más usual


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias a todos por sus interesantes aportaciones--jocosas, además, en algunos casos. 

Y qué les parece *una media descabalada*? ¿Tiene sentido o no?


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Es que si es una media, no puede ser otra cosa que impar, ¿o me equivoco?
> ¿Será un pleonasmo pleonástico, o una dislexia diacrítica?
> 
> _


 Hola, Vamp.  Lo que quería decir era algo así como:  *esta media está* *nona*, o sea, desparejada (porque se ha extraviado la compañera).  Pero ya veo que no es posible.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa said:


> Hola, Vamp.  Lo que quería decir era algo así como:  *esta media está* *nona*, o sea, *desparejada* (porque se ha extraviado la compañera).  Pero ya veo que no es posible.



¿Y por qué no dices "desparejada"?


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> ¿Y por qué no dices "desparejada"?


 
Sí, lo puedo decir, pero es que quiero entor..., esto, enriquecer mi jetabulario.


----------



## Ynez

La palabra "descabalada" me gusta mucho, apúntatela para la novela esa que escribes, pero creo que una media no está a la altura de ella.


----------



## Pinairun

Cuando en un grupo todos están con su pareja menos uno, se dice que está _de non_, desparejado o desparejada.

El DRAE no dice que sirva solo para personas...


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> La palabra "descabalada" me gusta mucho, apúntatela para la novela esa que escribes, pero creo que una media no está a la altura de ella.


 
¿Y si fuera de hilos de oro?


----------



## Pinairun

Acabo de ver en el María Moliner que en la definición de "descabalar" pone como ejemplo: Descabalar un par de calcetines. 

Lo que se descabala es el conjunto, el par, no sé si a la media le correspondería. Pero no deja de ser la víctima.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Lo que se descabala es el conjunto, el par, no sé si a la media le correspondería. Pero no deja de ser la víctima.


 
¿No sería lo mismo con *desparejar*?


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> ¿No sería lo mismo con *desparejar*?


 

 Pues tienes razón ¿Qué hacemos con la media, entonces?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para colar café.


----------



## Vampiro

lorenzolan said:


> Hola,
> 
> no viene a cuento, pero ya que estamos: en Argentina suele decírsele "nona" a la abuela (variante castellanizada del italiano nonna). Una "media nona" nos sonaría más bien a la mitad de una abuela...
> Salud


Y como en Chile la palabra "media" suele usarse como aumentativo, entonces una "media nona" sería una abuela grandota, tipo ropero de tres cuerpos...

Yo pensé que media "descabalada" era una media a la que no le pudieron leer el oráculo ni adivinar la suerte.

_


----------



## Ynez

En el DRAE dice esto, pero yo no lo hubiera entendido, la verdad:



> *descabalado*
> 1. adj. Disperso o desparejado. Datos descabalados. *Calcetín descabalado*.



www.rae.es


¿Qué tal "una media solitaria"?


----------



## pejeman

Ynez said:


> En el DRAE dice esto, pero yo no lo hubiera entendido, la verdad:
> 
> 
> 
> www.rae.es
> 
> 
> ¿Qué tal "una media solitaria"?


 
Si alguien la trae puesta, no lo estará tanto.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> ¿Qué tal "una media solitaria"?


 
Ahí le estarías añadiendo un matiz emotivo al asunto de la media cuelacafé...


----------



## Pinairun

Quizá sea una media "única", no impar, sino _sin par_.


----------



## Ynez

Ya, es que estamos arrojando propuestas por no pedirte ¡contexto! 

Sin emoción: _una media_.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Ya, es que estamos arrojando propuestas por no pedirte ¡contexto!
> 
> Sin emoción: _una media_.


 
Contexto:

No sabemos a ciencia cierta si la otra media se ha quedado en la lavadora de ropa o si se ha extraviado para siempre.

Frase concreta: *¿Se habrá quedado desparejada/impar/nona/descabalada/solitaria/sin par la media?*


----------



## Pinairun

¡¡Desparejada!!


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Contexto:
> 
> No sabemos a ciencia cierta si la otra media se ha quedado en la lavadora de ropa o si se ha extraviado para siempre.
> 
> Frase concreta: *¿Se habrá quedado desparejada/impar/nona/descabalada/solitaria/sin par la media?*


 
Yo creo que pasaría a ser la media de la triste figura...
_


----------



## pejeman

Si me permiten usar un mexicanismo, propongo "una media descuatada".

Saluditos.


----------



## Ynez

"descuatada" no la entendería, pero como yo no busco las palabras en el diccionario cuando estoy leyendo, no me importaría. Me parecería una palabra graciosa a la vista. 

Pero para entenderla, de las propuestas y con el contexto, también elijo "desparejada". Tiene un aire gracioso, y yo la entendería.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Descuatada* quiere decir que le hace falta su *cuata* (_melliza_). Del DRAE:

*cuate**, ta**.*

(Del nahua _cóatl_, serpiente o mellizo).
*1. *adj._ Guat._,_ Hond._ y_ Méx._ Camarada, amigo íntimo. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj._ Méx._ *mellizo* (‖ nacido de un mismo parto). U. t. c. s.
*3. *adj._ Méx._ Igual o semejante.

Me gusta, me gusta...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

XiaoRoel said:


> *Non*, como adjetivo, tiene un uso muy restringido, casi sólo acompañando al sustantivo número: _número non_, _números nones_, y no admite variación de género. También se puede usar como sustantivo, pero aquí su uso es aún más raro, en alguna frase hecha (que no sé si se conserva en algún sitio en uso) y en el nombre de un juego de niños (y tabernario también) que se llama _pares y nones_. Para eso y para todo lo demás se usa su sinónimo *impar*, que tampoco admite variación de género.
> La frase que propones *"una media non", no hace sentido.


Es infrecuente, al menos asi me parece, oir 'número non', y por el contrario es usual 'numeros nones'. No sucede lo mismo con 'número par' que es tan usado como 'números impares'.
'Non' y 'nones' no tienen una forma femenina. 'Nona' es forma poco usada de decir 'novena', así como 'nono' es 'noveno'. 
'Una media non' no tiene sentido; tampoco veo claro 'una media impar', a lo sumo una 'media desparejada'. 
Quizá debamos prestar atención a los ingleses que, según me han dicho, cuentan los perros de caza por pares; así quien tiene 11 perros, tiene 5 parejas y media, y quien tiene uno sólo, media pareja. Pues bien 'una media non' sería 'medio par de medias'  ¿Puede esto resolver la dificultad?


----------



## la_machy

En Sonora diríamos "descabal*a*da" y si encontramos la otra media diriamos "ya me acabalé"


Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

la_machy said:


> En Sonora diríamos "descabalda" y si encontramos la otra media diriamos "ya me acabalé"
> Saludos


Por fin se manifiesta alguien acabalado.


----------



## Ynez

La de cosas que estamos aprendiendo. 



> *acabalar*
> 1. tr. completar.


www.rae.es

la_machy, ¿se te ha escapado una "a" o lo decís tal y como has escrito?

¿En Colombia también existe el verbo "acabalar", ManPaisa? Lo de "descabalada" viene hasta en el diccionario, así que si la usáis ahí...y la_machy también, pues sería muy buena opción.

Pero "descuatada" y "desparejada" también me gustan.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo de "descuatada" está muy bien y tiene su lógica...
En Chile se suele oir "deshermanado", o "calcetín huacho" (claro que esta última opción está fuertemente ligada a la filiación del calcetín de marras)
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿En Colombia también existe el verbo "acabalar", ManPaisa? Lo de "descabalada" viene hasta en el diccionario, así que si la usáis ahí...y la_machy también, pues sería muy buena opción.


 
*Acabalar* ('hacer cabal') sí se usa, pero no *descabalar. *Como te comenté, quiero enriquecer mi _trompabulario_....
¨
Por aquí, en términos coloquiales, dirían:
.
.
.
.
.
*Una media*
.
.
.
.
.
*nona *


----------



## Ynez

manpaisa said:


> Por aquí dirían:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> _una media_
> .
> .
> .
> .
> *nona  :d*



Pues quizás hubiera sido mejor si no nos hubieras preguntado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> Pues quizás hubiera sido mejor si no nos hubieras preguntado.


 
Es que como el DRAE no dice nada sobre _*nona*_.


----------



## pejeman

Pero si no nos hubieras preguntado, no nos hubiéramos divertido tanto. Este foro no tiene cuate.


----------



## la_machy

pejeman said:


> Pero si no nos hubieras preguntado, no nos hubiéramos divertido tanto. Este foro no tiene cuate.


 
Si, hasta que llegan los mode a *acabalarnos*


Ynez, es descabalada ya edité  Gracias


Saludos


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> Es que como el DRAE no dice nada sobre _*nona*_.



Es que "nona" es "novena"...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jellby said:


> Es que "nona" es "novena"...



Bueno, a mi me vendría bien, es que tengo nueve medias sin pareja...

Creo que las lavadoras se las comen.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues, creo que "media suelta" o "media sin pareja".


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Es que "nona" es "novena"...


 
Claro. 
Quise decir "sobre _*nona*_ como femenino de _*non"*_. De ahí la pregunta inicial.

Un término puede tener varios significados, ¿o non?


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> Claro.
> Quise decir sobre _*nona*_ como femenino de _*non*_. De ahí la pregunta inicial.
> 
> Un término puede tener varios significados, ¿o non?


Seguro, por eso existe la *hora nona*, y también la expresión *pares non pares*.


----------



## Camilo1964

ManPaisa:

En Venezuela se oye mencionar, sobre todo en el campo, a la *hora nona* como una hora mala, aburrida, acontecida. Probablemente sea una extensión o derivación de su concepción religiosa (3 de la tarde, hora señalada como la de la muerte de Jesús). Ahora con medias o calcetines, pues no.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Y el Papa Pío IX era llamado *Pío Nono, *y no Pío Impar. 

De todas formas, si hay mucho interés en el femenino '*nona'*, por mi parte encantado, aunque con ello se abre la puerta a *'impara'.*


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y el Papa Pío IX era llamado *Pío Nono, *y no Pío Impar.
> 
> De todas formas, si hay mucho interés en el femenino '*nona'*, por mi parte encantado, aunque con ello se abre la puerta a *'impara'.*


 
Jejeje. De ninguna manera. El interés era solamente teórico, académico y jocoso . De ninguna manera se pretendía extender su uso a otras regiones hispanohablantes y menos crear precedente para la aceptación de una aberración como _*impara*_. 



> Y el Papa Pío IX era llamado *Pío Nono, *y no Pío Impar.


En este caso *Nono* forma parte de un nombre propio y por tanto no ha lugar a variaciones sobre el término.  Por la misma razón no decimos *Juana la Desquiciada *ni *Felipe el Bello. *


----------



## pejeman

Para seguir con este descuatado hilo, recordé que algunas amigas mías se refieren a las mujeres a quienes no les gustan los hombres sino otras mujeres, como *nonas, *usándola como sustantivo y como adjetivo.

Ejemplo:

- Fulanita es nona.

- Esas dos nonas siempre viajan juntas.

Tal vez en México se use esa voz porque esas mujeres decidieron quedarse sin pareja heterosexual.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

pejeman said:


> Para seguir con este descuatado hilo, recordé que algunas amigas mías se refieren a las mujeres a quienes no les gustan los hombres sino otras mujeres, como *nonas, *usándola como sustantivo y como adjetivo.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> - Fulanita es nona.
> 
> - Esas dos nonas siempre viajan juntas.
> 
> Tal vez en México se use esa voz porque esas mujeres decidieron quedarse sin pareja heterosexual.
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Ajá!  A lo mejor no se trata entonces de un regionalismo, sino más bien de un arcaísmo, que ha sobrevidido en Colombia y en México pero en contextos diferentes...


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> ¡Ajá! A lo mejor no se trata entonces de un regionalismo, sino más bien de un arcaísmo, que ha sobrevidido en Colombia y en México pero en contextos diferentes...


Sí, debe ser un arcaísmo arcaico.
A mi lo de “media suelta” no me cuadra por ningún lado, porque eso significaría que las que tienen pares serían “medias atadas”, toda una complicación a la hora de caminar con ellas puestas.
Pío Nono, era por el nueve, que pese a ser una cifra impar no es motivo para que lo llamasen Pío Impar, ni aún en tono de broma, faltaría más…
-


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Sí, debe ser un arcaísmo arcaico.
> A mi lo de “media suelta” no me cuadra por ningún lado, porque eso significaría que las que tienen pares serían “medias atadas”, toda una complicación a la hora de caminar con ellas puestas.
> Pío Nono, era por el nueve, que pese a ser una cifra impar no es motivo para que lo llamasen Pío Impar, ni aún en tono de broma, faltaría más…
> -



Pues no sería por respeto. Cuando lo enterrarron, ignoro el motivo, el populacho romano no lo tiró a Tíber porque lo impidió la policía.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues no sería por respeto. Cuando lo enterrarron, ignoro el motivo, el populacho romano no lo tiró a Tíber porque lo impidió la policía.


Sí, sí... recuerdo la anécdota del puente Sant' Angelo.  Los historiadores católicos dicen que la gente cerró filas en torno al féretro, pero lo cierto es que la tropa lo impidió.
Volviendo al tema de las medias, también he visto que hay quienes las usan de colores diferentes, ¿esas serían dos medias nones, un par de medias impares?

_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Sí, sí... recuerdo la anécdota del puente Sant' Angelo.  Los historiadores católicos dicen que la gente cerró filas en torno al féretro, pero lo cierto es que la tropa lo impidió.
> Volviendo al tema de las medias, también he visto que hay quienes las usan de colores diferentes, ¿esas serían dos medias nones, un par de medias impares?
> 
> _



Dos medios pares de medias. Que no responden a las matemáticas ya que 2 x 0,5 debería ser igual a 1, pero no es así. Creo que es por aquello que nos decían de que no se pueden sumar heterogéneos, pero no estoy completamenet seguro.


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Dos medios pares de medias.


 
¿O un par de medias impares?


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> no es motivo para que lo llamasen Pío Impar, ni aún en tono de broma, faltaría más…


Vaya uno a saber a cuál par de los suyos le faltaba el par.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ManPaisa said:


> ¿O un par de medias impares?



Déjame que lo piense....

Mejor un par de medias nones o nonas. No, tampoco. 
Coloquialmente se diría 'dos medias, cada una de su padre y de su madre'.


----------



## Jaén

pejeman said:


> Para seguir con este descuatado hilo, recordé que algunas amigas mías se refieren a las mujeres a quienes no les gustan los hombres sino otras mujeres, como *nonas, *usándola como sustantivo y como adjetivo.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> - Fulanita es nona.
> 
> - Esas dos nonas siempre viajan juntas.
> 
> Tal vez en México se use esa voz porque esas mujeres decidieron quedarse sin pareja heterosexual.
> 
> Saludos.


No sé, pero la única Nona que conocí en México, es mi prima Leonor. Así le llaman "de cariño", y está bien casada y con hijos. Claro, eso no obsta para que conste que no le gusten las mujeres (si lee esto, me mata!!).

Con relación a las medias unívocas (por aquello de que una sola media no significa nada), si alguien usa una media de un color y la otra de otro, es porque seguramente el portador es daltónico. O cuando mucho, tenía prisa y no se percató (palabrita dominguera) del error de la lavandera.

Recordando que en México les llamamos calcetín/calcetines.

Ah, eso de "descabalado" jamás lo había oído y si escuchase la frase "calcetín descabalado", tal vez pensaría que el calcetín está deshilachado.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Jaén said:


> Con relación a las medias unívocas (por aquello de que una sola media no significa nada), si alguien usa una media de un color y la otra de otro, es porque seguramente el portador es daltónico.



Ay, no. En España una media es diferente de un calcetín, y también diferente de unos panties.

Una media es una prenda bastante sexy que o bien se sujeta al muslo con una banda de encaje o se sujeta con un clip a un liguero. Y no se llevan de diferente color.

Pero.... aunque no soy daltónica... me gusta llevar calcetines de distinto color.

Lo que me dice la gente (la que se atreve, normalmente se me quedan mirando) es: "oye, llevas los calcetines diferentes". Si me dijeran "llevas un calcetín non" entendería que llevo un calcetín sí y otro no.


----------



## ManPaisa

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Ay, no. En España una media es diferente de un calcetín, y también diferente de unos panties.



Creo que, en (toda?) Sudamérica, _*media*_ equivale a _*calcetín*_.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que, en (toda?) Sudamérica, _*media*_ equivale a _*calcetín*_.


Nones.
En Chile las medias son medias, y los calcetines, calcetines.
Tal como en España.
De hecho si digo "hoy me puse medias azules", la carcajada se escucharía hasta Fort Lauderdale.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que, en (toda?) Sudamérica, _*media*_ equivale a _*calcetín*_.


 

¿Cómo le dicen a esto? ¿Calcetín?


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> ¿Cómo le dicen a esto? ¿Calcetín?


Yo le digo "buenas (o bonitas) piernas".
Gracias por el enlace.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Cómo le dicen a esto? ¿Calcetín?


 
_*Una ricura*_. 

Creo que se dice media de seda, media velada o media de mujer. Más comunes ahora son las pantimedias.

En resumen, _medias_ son todas, de hombre y de mujer. _Calcetines_ son los cortos, normalmente de punto o de lana y más de hombre, aunque también de mujer. Cuando yo hablaba de una _media nona_, realmente me refería a un _calcetín non_.

Como dirían otros foreros, no sé si me explico. 

Nota para el archivo: Chile descartado.


----------



## Pinairun

Hmmm, ¡lo sabía!


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Nota para el archivo: Chile descartado.


Las eliminatorias todavía no terminan y ahora nos toca jugar con Paraguay, por lo tanto aún no descartemos a nadie.

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Las eliminatorias todavía no terminan y ahora nos toca jugar con Paraguay, por lo tanto aún no descartemos a nadie.
> 
> _


Supongo que en ningún partido usarán medias...

Y a Argentina, ¿como le va? Digo, con lo de las medias y los calcetines.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Supongo que en ningún partido usarán medias...
> 
> Y a Argentina, ¿como le va? Digo, con lo de las medias y los calcetines.


Curiosamente las únicas medias para hombre acá en Chile son las de fútbol.
En Argentna se usa "medias" a todo evento.  Aún cuando sean nones.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Curiosamente las únicas medias para hombre acá en Chile son las de fútbol.
> En Argentna se usa "medias" a todo evento. Aún cuando sean nones.
> _


 
¡Ajá!  Y a los futbolistas, ¿no les importa que lo sepan hasta en Fort Lauderdale?


----------



## romarsan

ManPaisa said:


> ¡Ajá!  Y a los futbolistas, ¿no les importa que lo sepan hasta en Fort Lauderdale?




Pagándoles como les pagan, como que les da un poquito igual


----------



## ManPaisa

romarsan said:


> Pagándoles como les pagan, como que les da un poquito igual


Así es. Además, tienen el apoyo de la RAE que, esta vez, no anda tan perdida:

*media**2**.*
(De _media [calza]_).
*1. *f. Prenda de punto, seda, nailon, etc., que cubre el pie y la pierna hasta la rodilla o más arriba.
*2. *f._ Am._ *calcetín.*


----------



## romarsan

En España, a los calcetines hasta la rodilla que son finos como los del enlace de Pinairum (aunque sea en unas piernas menos bonitas) también se les llama medias "calcetín media" más habitualmente.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> ¿Cómo le dicen a esto? ¿Calcetín?



Para eso no tengo palabras.


----------



## pejeman

Jaén said:


> (por aquello de que una sola media no significa nada),


 
¿No significa nada? Con una que me encontrara mi mujer en el carro, bastaría para que yo tuviera bronca y media. Aquí no vale eso de que una no es ninguna.


----------



## Jaén

pejeman said:


> ¿No significa nada? Con una que me encontrara mi mujer en el carro, bastaría para que yo tuviera bronca y media. Aquí no vale eso de que una no es ninguna.


Bueno, yo me refería a la media (el calcetín!) como utilidad esencial (ya que uno solo no sirve de mucho).

Por otro lado, mejor que encuentre una media (panty) que un calcetín!


----------



## la_machy

Jaén said:


> Bueno, yo me refería a la media (el calcetín!) como utilidad esencial (ya que uno solo no sirve de mucho).
> 
> Por otro lado, mejor que encuentre una media (panty) que un calcetín!


----------



## Haiga

Yo te propongo como titulo "*Una media dispareja*" tomando en cuenta que una película con un titulo similar tuvo mucho éxito.


----------



## Jaén

Haiga said:


> Yo te propongo como titulo "*Una media dispareja*" tomando en cuenta que una película con un titulo similar tuvo mucho éxito.


Dependiendo del color, también podría sugerirte "*Una media naranja*, así deja espacio abierto para muchas posibilidades.


----------



## lorenzolan

Sólo por añadir una nota de color: http://www.proyectocartele.com/loadFoto?scrolly=205&topage=detail.jsp&nav=fwd&userid=0


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Nota para el archivo: Chile descartado.


 
Te lo dije, te lo dije...
Y eso que jugamos con medias de otro color.

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Te lo dije, te lo dije...
> Y eso que jugamos con medias de otro color.
> 
> _


 
Nota para el archivo: Chile en pie de guerra.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Tras lavar los calcetines y secarlos los emparejo. Si al final me queda un calcetín solo digo que, ese calcetín, está desparejado.

Descabalar no se refiere exactamente a la pareja

De la RAE:
*descabalar**.*


*1. *tr. Quitar o perder algunas de las partes o piezas precisas para construir algo completo o cabal. U. t. c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Desorganizar, estropear, echar a perder. U. t. c. prnl. _Me has descabalado los planes_


*desparejado**, da**.*
(Del part. de _desparejar_).

*1. *adj. Que no tiene pareja o está mal emparejado.


----------



## iviolo

¡Tanto análisis y continuamos a medias!


----------



## la_machy

Será el sereno Paco, pero en mi tierra, hasta las personas se ''desacabalan'' y cuando encuentran una nueva ''_media _naranja'' se vuelven a ''acabalar''


Saludos


----------



## pejeman

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Tras lavar los calcetines y secarlos los emparejo. Si al final me queda un calcetín solo digo que, ese calcetín, está desparejado.
> 
> Descabalar no se refiere exactamente a la pareja
> 
> De la RAE:
> *descabalar**.*
> 
> 
> *1. *tr. Quitar o perder algunas de las partes o piezas precisas para construir algo completo o cabal. U. t. c. prnl.
> quote]
> 
> Pero tampoco la excluye. Si se me pierde una mancuernilla diré que:
> 
> - Ya descabalé el juego de mancuernillas (gemelos) que me regalaste.
> 
> Y respecto a la que me quedó:
> 
> - Esta mancuernilla está descabalada.


----------



## mari123

¿Yo puedo decir: "soy una non"?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mari123 said:


> ¿Yo puedo decir: "soy una non"?



Diría que el artículo es innecesario.  'Soy non'. Pero no encuentro razón para decir que es incorrecto.


----------

